# epsom salt



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Is epsom salt when added to water good for bathing pigeons? What does it do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Some of our members do use it.

You can do an inquiry by using the SEARCH engine, and you will come up with all kinds of threads on the subject.


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks again Trees Gray...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I see no reason to use it. If you used enough to kill Parasites your birds can get Salt Poisoning, if they drink any. Salt is added to ponds and Aquariums to kill parasites, because of the Specific gravity of the water changes, and "Implodes" the Parasites body. But to work it takes a lot of salt, over an extended period of time. JMHO Dave


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Try 20 Mule team Boraxo. Mix one table spoon (three tea spoons) to a gallon of water. It works great and will not harm the birds if they drink it.

George


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with George, 1000% Dave


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you guys for your advices. Actually I was about to buy it last night but decided against it. It's good to ask you first and I'll follow your suggestions...God bless u all!!


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi 

I was told that EPSOM SALTS cleans the blood by my mentor.

He always told me to check the OILCAN on the back of the birds, and when you can notice any colour in it, it is time for EPSOM SALTS.

I use 5gr to a litre.

Bezz


----------



## talpog (Mar 16, 2009)

Bezz said:


> Hi
> 
> I was told that EPSOM SALTS cleans the blood by my mentor.
> 
> ...


Hi there Bezz
What's OIL CAN?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think that's "oil gland"...?


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

talpog said:


> Hi there Bezz
> What's OIL CAN?


Hi talpog

It is situated underneath the top coverflights at the base of the tail , where the tailfeathers are linked to the body of the bird.

I realy dont know how to describe it better as English isnt my Mother Tonque !, sorry, maybe someone else could assist?

Bezz


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bezz said:


> Hi talpog
> 
> It is situated underneath the top coverflights at the base of the tail , where the tailfeathers are linked to the body of the bird.
> 
> ...


yea, you've got the place where it is correct. It's called an oil gland and the birds spread it on their feathers when they preen. 
If you even notice a bird picking around on the rear end......that's what they're doing.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> yea, you've got the place where it is correct. It's called an oil gland and the birds spread it on their feathers when they preen.
> If you even notice a bird picking around on the rear end......that's what they're doing.


Thanks Lovebirds !


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing CLEANS the blood... at least that you can give them. VERY old School... Dave


----------

